#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Группа "Телевизор". Глупая

## Zatsunen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e5wUtDhCcU

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.07.2011), Рюдзи (02.07.2011), Сергей Хабаров (02.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011), Шавырин (04.09.2011)

----------


## Рахель

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e5wUtDhCcU


Позиция автора песни - пример типичного "самсарного" сознания. Типа, если всё так плохо вокруг, значит быть счастливым и спокойным в этом мире невозможно в принципе  :Wink:

----------

Тао (02.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> Позиция автора песни - пример типичного "самсарного" сознания


А мы типично в нирване :Cool:

----------


## Рахель

> А мы типично в нирване


За вас можно только порадоваться!  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (04.09.2011), Шавырин (03.09.2011)

----------


## Zatsunen

> Позиция автора песни - пример типичного "самсарного" сознания. Типа, если всё так плохо вокруг, значит быть счастливым и спокойным в этом мире невозможно в принципе


В принципе можно, но в чём тогда Путь Бодхисаттвы?
Поэт и детский писатель Миядзава Кэндзи, чьё творчество глубоко проникнуто буддийским Учением написал:
"истинное счастье невозможно, пока хоть одно живое существо будет несчастно".
Сейчас в Японии люди столкнулись с катастрофой, последствия которой ещё долгие годы будут влиять на здоровье
и на атмосферу в обществе. Что делать буддисту: думать о непостоянстве или воздаянии или же помогать делами?
Представители всех буддийских течений Японии отдают предпочтение второму. Открывают храмы для беженцев из пострадавших территорий и собирают материальную помощь, помогают духовным советом. Шри-Ланкийские монахи собрали большую сумму денег и направили пострадавшим в Японию. А это не самая богатая страна в мире.
Поэтому перед подвижником всегда стоит вопрос о  сути практики, о её значении.

----------

AndyZ (03.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Автор песни мало знает о Дхарме иначе не смешивал бы понятия буддизм и бог.
Попробовал бы он свое "я посмотрю на тебя тогда" сказать  на неофитам , а тибетским монахам, которых забивали насмерть  китайцы или нагпам, таким как Другпа Кюнле. 
Помню историю , рассказанную мои первым Учителем.
У одного йогина бала очень красивая жена. Он ушел в лес, оставив царский трон, а его жена последовала за ним. Придворные другого царя случайно узнали о том что в лесу живет нищий у которого очень красивая жена. Они сказали царю,тот приехал к хижине йогина и сказал - Такая красивая женщина не должна жить с таким нищим, я заберу ее у тебя.

Если ветер поднимает пыль, то я могу вызвать дождь и прибить ее к земле - сказал йогин.

Царь, подумал что йогин пугает его своими магическими способностями и забрал его жену с собой.
Но йогин под ветром имел в виду клеши , а под дождем - свою реализацию. 

Позже царь раскаялся и вернул жену йогину.

----------

Denli (02.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> Автор песни мало знает о Дхарме иначе не смешивал бы понятия буддизм и бог.
> Попробовал бы он свое "я посмотрю на тебя тогда" сказать  на неофитам , а тибетским монахам, которых забивали насмерть  китайцы или нагпам, таким как Другпа Кюнле. 
> Помню историю , рассказанную мои первым Учителем.
> У одного йогина бала очень красивая жена. Он ушел в лес, оставив царский трон, а его жена последовала за ним. Придворные другого царя случайно узнали о том что в лесу живет нищий у которого очень красивая жена. Они сказали царю,тот приехал к хижине йогина и сказал - Такая красивая женщина не должна жить с таким нищим, я заберу ее у тебя.
> 
> Если ветер поднимает пыль, то я могу вызвать дождь и прибить ее к земле - сказал йогин.
> 
> Царь, подумал что йогин пугает его своими магическими способностями и забрал его жену с собой.
> Но йогин под ветром имел в виду клеши , а под дождем - свою реализацию. 
> ...


Знаю много историй о том, что люди не в состоянии решить свои бытовые проблемы, а горазды рассуждать о глобальных религиозных разногласиях :Smilie: 

И к тому же, лично я не знаю, что Вы вкладываете в понятия "буддизм" и "бог".

Извините,с буддизмом погорячился. Знаю-знаю :Cool:

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Dondhup

"Знаю много историй о том, что люди не в состоянии решить свои бытовые проблемы, а горазды рассуждать о глобальных религиозных разногласиях :Smilie: "
Мне истории про реализованных монахов и йогинов знаете как то интересней чем про обывателей.

"И к тому же, лично я не знаю, что Вы вкладываете в понятия "буддизм" и "бог".

Извините,с буддизмом погорячился. Знаю-знаю :Cool: "
Буддизм в данном контексте - Учение Будды, Дхарма.
Под богом насколько я понимаю в песне понимается бог-творец, это наиболее распространенное в России значение этого слова.
Но кто то попадает в дурную ситуацию, то причина в совершенных им в прошлом поступках, созревших благодаря клешам.
Конечно если буддисты обычны человек, например такой как я, то в  сложной ситуации чрезвычайно трудно оставить ум спокойным.
Но я знаю буддистов, которые смогли этого добиться. Причем не только Учителей. На них и стараюсь ориентироваться.

----------

Шавырин (04.09.2011)

----------


## Zatsunen

> Конечно если буддисты обычны человек, например такой как я, то в  сложной ситуации чрезвычайно трудно оставить ум спокойным.
> Но я знаю буддистов, которые смогли этого добиться. Причем не только Учителей. На них и стараюсь ориентироваться.


Так целью буддийской практики является успокоение ума, или же обеты Бодхисаттвы? И если "живое существо" в результате накопленной кармы получает вот такое воздаяние, то и руку не нужно протягивать?

----------


## Dondhup

Конечно нужно, начиная с прихода к верному воззрению, противоположному тому , о чем говрится в вышеупомянутой песне. Обеты сами по себе целью точно не являются, и без успокоения ума Вы реализации не достигнете.

----------


## Won Soeng

В самом деле - хорошая песня, очень точная. Страдания нельзя избежать принятием. Страдания нельзя избежать неприятием. Страдания нельзя избежать игнорированием.

В кипящем котле нет спокойного места. Если ты думаешь, что можешь спастись, когда вокруг страдают бесчисленные существа - я посмотрю на тебя, когда ты лишишься иллюзий. Когда то, на что ты опираешься - рухнет. Когда то, во что ты веришь - обернется прахом. Когда то, что защищает тебя от боли и горя разрушится. 

Песня ничуть не противоречит Буддизму. Напротив - обостряет внимание, обнажает чувства. 

Не знаю, что понимает или не понимает автор песни. Он поет про ложь. Он чувствует, что избегание жизни - неправильный путь. Что игнорирование заблуждений не приводит к их пониманию.
Он на хорошем пути. Еще на берегу страданий, но не в уютной щели того берега, а в активных поисках переправы.

Мы здесь не редко спорили о том, как себя вести если насилуют твою жену или дочь, убивают твою мать или ребенка, жгут твой дом или бьют твоего друга, отбирают твое имущество или унижают твое достоинство. Что ты при этом чувствуешь?

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (04.09.2011), Vladiimir (05.09.2011), Zatsunen (04.09.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так целью буддийской практики является успокоение ума, или же обеты Бодхисаттвы? И если "живое существо" в результате накопленной кармы получает вот такое воздаяние, то и руку не нужно протягивать?


Одно не противоречит другому. Чтобы обрести понимание жизни нужно обрести скромность, внимательность и покой. Но этот мир не противоречит скромности, внимательности и покою.

У пороков есть причины. Есть причины гнева, страха, жадности, зависти, страсти, похоти, ненависти, презрения, враждебности, надменности, подлости. 
Эти причины могут быть познаны. Они могут быть лишены силы, влияния, действия. Они могут быть прекращены. 

Если какие-то из этих пороков вызывают неприятие, осуждение, бессилие - значит не познано их возникновение и прекращение. 

Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к насильнику на улице? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к вору? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к убийце? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к лжецу?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Типа, если всё так плохо вокруг, значит быть счастливым и спокойным в этом мире невозможно в принципе


 У автора скорее про безучастие к происходящему, что бодхисаттве по идее непозволительно.

----------


## Рахель

> Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к насильнику на улице? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к вору? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к убийце? Что Вы чувствуете по отношению к лжецу?


В идеале - не должно возникать ненависти и гнева к этим людям, а напротив, сострадание к ним как к омраченным живым существам. Это на уровне сознания. В то же время на физическом уровне возможно помешать действиям этого существа насильственным путем, даже убить его. Но! с любовью "в душе". Такой вот парадокс. Я не хочу сказать, что на это способны многие, это удел высокореализованных людей.

----------


## Won Soeng

Рахель, когда есть правильное понимание - возможно и правильное усилие.
То, о чем Вы говорите - не парадокс. Взрослый, понимающий состояние ребенка не наказывает ребенка из-за своего раздражения. Он останавливает неправильное поведение ребенка. У него нет цели облегчить свое состояние. У него есть цель привести в хорошее состояние ребенка.

Безличность - значит не имеет значения, в чьих конкретно действия возникает неадекватность. В своих, в чужих. В действиях ребенка или взрослого. Близкого или далекого. Любимого или нелюбимого.
Во всех случаях, когда есть понимание, что возникает, почему возникает, как прекращается, что необходимо для прекращения - это понимание следует применить. 

Всякое поведение человека связано с какой-либо жаждой. В основе всякой жажды - целый каскад привязанностей. И в этом каскаде всегда есть некоторое связующее звено. Когда это звено прекращается, весь каскад распадается. Практикуя внимательность к возникновению и прекращению порывов и устремлений рано или поздно обнаруживается это связующее звено. Практикуя внимательность к возникновению и прекращению этого связующего звена возникает правильное отношение ко всем каскадам привязанностей.

Что это за связующее звено? Это то, что превращает любую привязанность в мою. Это то, что усиливает жажду многократно. Это я.

----------

Zatsunen (05.09.2011), Рахель (04.09.2011)

----------


## Kit

Типичное русское рок-"творчество".
Отвратительно.

----------

Denli (02.10.2011), Joy (03.10.2011), Буль (03.10.2011), Джигме (07.09.2011)

----------


## Евстигней

похоже на правду, только правда эта из разряда криминальных сводок, не добавляет человеку трезвой рассудительности.

----------


## Буль

> Царь, подумал что йогин пугает его своими магическими способностями и забрал его жену с собой.
> Но йогин под ветром имел в виду клеши , а под дождем - свою реализацию. 
> 
> Позже царь раскаялся и вернул жену йогину.


Зря вернул. Зачем ему жена, если он спокойно уступает её любому желающему?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зря вернул. Зачем ему жена, если он спокойно уступает её любому желающему?


Или так: зачем ему жена, если у него есть реализация?

----------

Буль (03.10.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Или так: зачем ему жена, если у него есть реализация?


А разве реализация отчуждает "реализованного" от "других людей"?  :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не отчуждает, но избавляет от привязанностей.

----------


## Aion

> Не отчуждает, но избавляет от привязанностей.





> И привязанности разные бывают.


 :Cool:

----------

